# The one best place to bury a Golden



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Our goldenboy Chaucer went to the Rainbow Bridge a month ago tomorrow (I posted his story on the Member Introductions forum). Soon after losing him, I came across this poem. I hope it will touch you as it did me. 

"If you bury him in this spot, he will come to you when you call—come to you over the grim dim frontier of death and down the well-remembered path and to your side again. And though you call a dozen living dogs to heel, they shall not growl at him nor resent his coming ... for he belongs there. People may scoff at you, who see no slightest blade of grass bent by his foot fall, who hear no whimper—people who may never really have had a dog. Smile at them for you shall know something that is hidden from them and which is well worth the knowing... The one best place to bury a good dog is in the heart of his master."_ -- Ben Hur Lampman, Portland Oregonian, September 11, 1925_


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

That is a wonderful poem and so very true.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so sad and beautiful.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank You~Our Hearts Are The Only Place They Ever Wanted To Be.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

When I lost my very first dog, my aunt (who knew how devasted I was) sent me a clipping that was entitled "The Best Place to Bury a Dog"--don't know if is the same as you posted as there is a slight variation to it and I don't know who authored as I cross-stitched the poem w/ a cherry tree and a picture of my Nikki on the bottom:

"We would say there are various places in which a dog may be buried.
We are thinking particularly now of a hound who, so far as we are aware, never entertained a mean or unworthy thought.
This dog is buried beneath a cherry tree, under four feet of garden loam, and at its proper season the cherry strews petals on the green law of his or her grave.
Beneath such trees, such shrubs, he slept in the drowsy summer, gnawed at a flavored bone, or lifted head to challenge some strange intruder.
These are good places, in life or in death.
Yet is is a small matter.
For if the dog be well-remembered, if sometimes he leaps through your dreams actual as in life, eyes kindling, laughing, begging, it matters not at all where that dog sleeps.
On a hill where the wind is unrebuked, and the trees are roaring, or beside a stream he knew in puppyhood, or somewhere in the flatness of a pastureland, where most exhilerating cattle graze.
It is all one to the dog, and all one to you, and nothing is gained, and nothing is lost if memory lives.
But there is one best place to bury a dog.
If you bury him in this spot, he will come to you when you cal--come to you over the grim, dim frontiers of death, and down well-remembered paths, and to your side again.
And though you call a dozen living dogs to heel, they shall now growl at him, nor resent his coming, for he belongs there.
People may scoff at you, who see no lightest blade of grass bent by his footfall, who hear no whimper, people who may never really have had a dog.
Smile at them, for you shall know something that is hidden from them, and which is well worth knowing.
The one best place to bury a dog is in the heart of his master.

So sorry for your loss--may he be buried in your heart forever and his memories comfort you.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. The poem is beautiful.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a beautiful poem and so true.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is o so true


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

What a beautiful poem. Thanks so much for sharing it.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Its been 3 weeks for me today since I lost G - this post really makes me miss him.....Ive been just trying not to think about it, but I really miss him - Its killing me actually...... 

Really moving poem....thanks for posting that.....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

beautiful poem, thanks


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a beautiful poem and so true.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful poem... thanks for sharing it! Going to go grab the tissues now...


----------

